# 2016-2017 Season Pass Plans



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

2015-2016 is in the books.  Again, a lackluster season for many, but I imagine that there will be pent up demand and that pass sales will not take a huge hit.  A lot of places have already been running the early deals, but some will wait.  

What are your plans?  Season Pass?  Frequent skier card that allows flexibility?  Anyone NOT getting a pass after last season?  10-pack of ski tickets?  

For me I am planning on repeating the Alta/Snowbird pass, assuming that the price is not outrageously higher.  I was able to get 42 days on that pass alone.  I am also hoping to get a 10-pack for Burke to a visit or two this season.  

You?


----------



## frapcap (May 31, 2016)

Damn- 42 days? Congrats!

I'll be rocking the Peak Pass for daily driving, supplemented with a 3 day Ski Vermont pass for special trips/blizzards we don't get in NH, and a trip to the AZ summit.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

frapcap said:


> Damn- 42 days? Congrats!
> 
> I'll be rocking the Peak Pass for daily driving, supplemented with a 3 day Ski Vermont pass for special trips/blizzards we don't get in NH, and a trip to the AZ summit.



Thanks.  Sounds like a solid plan for you.  Will you be doing Mount Snow most often?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2016)

frapcap said:


> Damn- 42 days? Congrats!
> 
> I'll be rocking the Peak Pass for daily driving, supplemented with a 3 day Ski Vermont pass for special trips/blizzards we don't get in NH, and a trip to the AZ summit.



This is my plan verbatim.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

Same plan I've used for quite a number of years already. Purchased another midweek K pass back in mid April even though early season pricing lasts until June 10th I believe. What the heck the money isn't earning interest in the bank. I'll purchase another 3 pack of VT. Passes for my daughter & myself again. She only used 2 this year so I got to use 4. I'll take advantage of ski club appreciation days at various resorts in the northeast again although I mostly skied Stowe on their days. If Sugarbush offers $30 Thursdays at Mt. Ellen again next season I'll ski a few days there. They've been doing it for a number of years so I can't see them discontinuing it now. That's about it although I'm always ready to take advantage of any other deals that may come along that I could use. I've still yet to pay $50 for a day of skiing in the northeast. Got my season pass down to about $15 a day this season.


----------



## machski (May 31, 2016)

Gold New England's for us, most weekends at SR but with our new house, I can see quite a few Loon midweeks now for me.  Still debating Max add on or just wait and do a Beast spring pass.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

Sounds like solid plans.  Sounds like folks are holding firm and not reconsidering getting a season pass or multiday ticket item in light of last season....but a lot of us have vested interests in skiing/riding at our resorts (second homes, primary homes, etc).


----------



## cdskier (May 31, 2016)

Already purchased my Sugarbush pass at the early season rates which were only valid until early May.


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2016)

Stratton value pass already purchased.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2016)

Already have 8 days on my Peak Explorer pass since I bought it mid March - past the break even point already!


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

Just received 16-17 NYS 3 in 1 passes in the mail. For my 14 YO and myself.

And we both got 16-17 PEAK Explorer passes as well. I used mine my last day at Hunter.


----------



## prsboogie (May 31, 2016)

frapcap said:


> Damn- 42 days? Congrats!
> 
> I'll be rocking the Peak Pass for daily driving, supplemented with a 3 day Ski Vermont pass for special trips/blizzards we don't get in NH, and a trip to the AZ summit.





deadheadskier said:


> This is my plan verbatim.



Third-ed? Solid plan just hope to use the damn SkiVT pass this coming year!!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2016)

Peak pass - 

christmas week + day/weekend trips to mt Snow for most of my days.
long weekend trip to Wildcat - never been before so that ticks a box for my season goals too
hunter at least 2 day
 

i'll "invest" my $15 for family membership in CT Ski club and use that for an occasional diversion.   Hopefully Magic sorts out their shit and i visit there.


----------



## Vortex (May 31, 2016)

Boyne Pass Gold, and the Max pass add on.


----------



## shwilly (May 31, 2016)

Boyne gold passes for the family, and throw in a condo for good measure.

We'll probably get a Sugarbush 4x thing with friends like we have the last few years. Anything else will be a la carte.

It wasn't a difficult choice. We had so much fun "even in" this past season that it was an easy call.


----------



## tree_skier (May 31, 2016)

Well i plan to ski for free at Snow and where ever the race schedule takes me.  To be honest i am working for the ski free part but the whole family skis for free.


----------



## ss20 (May 31, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> For me I am planning on repeating the Alta/Snowbird pass, assuming that the price is not outrageously higher.  I was able to get 42 days on that pass alone.  I am also hoping to get a 10-pack for Burke to a visit or two this season.
> 
> You?



Isn't it like $1,000?  Considering what you get that's still an amazing deal.  I'm dreaming of the day I can pull a "trailboss" and become a East coast-to-Utah convert.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

Epic Local Passes for our son , my wife and I  which will get us - Unlimited, unrestricted skiing or riding at Breckenridge, Keystone, and Arapahoe Basin and also includes a total of 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek with holiday restrictions.

additional opportunity with hope to ski some thing in Utah or Northern California at the following: unlimited Wilmot, Afton Alps, and Mt. Brighton with limited at Park City, Heavenly, Northstar & Kirkwood.

We also plan on getting The Gem Card for $20 each to get 2 fers at Loveland, Monarch, Eldora, Cooper, Sunlight, Powderhorn, includes A Basin which we can use for visitors and Granby Ranch which more than likely will not get used.

Still considering some sort of VT/NH option for a trip back next winter.  If we go back more than likely during the holiday period between Xmas and New Years and everything is blacked out so .......


----------



## jaytrem (May 31, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Already have 8 days on my Peak Explorer pass since I bought it mid March - past the break even point already!



Those only count!!!  Unless of course deduct those days from your 15-16 pass.  

With all the discounts out there I've always wondered if buying a pass every other year would work out.  Guess it depends on planning and number of days.  Along with willingness/desire to ski other places.

I picked up the Explorer now that my girls are skiing.  Was going to buy it anyway, but the low price was a nice surprise.  I already got about 8 or 9 days on it, including a Big Boulder.  I'll miss the free agent days a bit, but the Mount Snow pass makes a lot more sense with the kids.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Isn't it like $1,000?  Considering what you get that's still an amazing deal.  I'm dreaming of the day I can pull a "trailboss" and become a East coast-to-Utah convert.



The Alta/Snowbird pass, with 3 free days at Deer Valley, was $1,300 last season.  Yeah, I skied 42 days of my 45 days on that pass.  

And the move has been very good for multiple reasons.  Just do it.


----------



## xwhaler (May 31, 2016)

Ragged $249 no blackout pass + Fox 44 card for a VT 3 day trip + Warren Miller for Wildcat/Sugarbush/Pats Peak night.
I'm sure I'll be at Cannon a few times as well.
I also have a $25 Boyne rewards voucher that expires Early Dec so will likely use that towards an early season (pre Thanksgiving) Loon ticket.

Looking fwd to having a pass again---been since 09-10 when I was a Saddleback pass holder.
The discount game is fun for variety's sake but will be nice to have a home base as my oldest son starts ski lessons.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Those only count!!!  Unless of course deduct those days from your 15-16 pass.
> 
> With all the discounts out there I've always wondered if buying a pass every other year would work out.  Guess it depends on planning and number of days.  Along with willingness/desire to ski other places.
> 
> I picked up the Explorer now that my girls are skiing.  Was going to buy it anyway, but the low price was a nice surprise.  I already got about 8 or 9 days on it, including a Big Boulder.  I'll miss the free agent days a bit, but the Mount Snow pass makes a lot more sense with the kids.



I've always based my "cost per day" for my pass based on the day I buy it vs a particular ski season, especially since early pricing discounts now tend to involve well over a month of the ski season before summer.

Since I make a note in my log of ski days that I keep of when I bought my "next year's" pass, it's pretty easy for me to figure out exactly how many days I get on each years pass, even if the days accumulate over parts of 2 ski seasons


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I've always based my "cost per day" for my pass based on the day I buy it vs a particular ski season, especially since early pricing discounts now tend to involve well over a month of the ski season before summer.
> 
> Since I make a note in my log of ski days that I keep of when I bought my "next year's" pass, it's pretty easy for me to figure out exactly how many days I get on each years pass, even if the days accumulate over parts of 2 ski seasons



The early season discount is a one time thing if you buy at the same resort.  Right?  Since all other season passes will be good for the entire season.

But you do need to include the 8 days in the overall dollar cost average.


----------



## Zand (May 31, 2016)

Peak Pass for day trips to Mt. Snow as well as a couple weekend trips to the MWV, Wachusett bronze for night skiing (*awaits jeers from Crotched fans), and probably a Fox44 pass to spice things up. Might get a Killington spring pass but might not be worth it since Wachusett pass gets me a free Express card there so I'd need to go 5-6 times to break even. Guess that'll depend how long Mt Snow lasts.


----------



## 4aprice (May 31, 2016)

Wife and I splurged this year.  2 passes each, Camelback and MaxPass.  Trips to Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine along with 2 western trips to Colorado and Utah/Colorado.  Should get a lot of skiing in and make up a lot of ski time that was lost this year.  Still marveling at the fact that its all been payed for already.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Dickc (May 31, 2016)

Will do for this season what I've done the last two.  Pass will be bought in October through Maine Adaptive Sports and Recreation.  You must have volunteered ten days the prior season and sign up for at least ten this season.  You get about $300.00 off the spring rate for passes or $749 for a gold.

This serves me very well THIS year as on June 23 I get to have major back surgery.  If, for some reason, I cannot ski this coming winter, I just do not buy a pass this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2016)

Swift healing from the surgery.  Hope you're buying a pass with confidence in the fall.


----------



## chuckstah (May 31, 2016)

Boyne Bronze pass is already purchased.  About $300 after applying Boyne rewards points.  This will provide me 1-2 days per week hopefully from Oct til early May, and April weekends at SR after they close midweek.  I'll probably supplement it with a Fox44 card and/or ski VT card for variety and an occasional weekend trip.  Boyne Bronze worked out to less than $9 per day this year.


----------



## yeggous (May 31, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Third-ed? Solid plan just hope to use the damn SkiVT pass this coming year!!!



Fourthed. Plus I'll get the Mt Washington Valley Sampler pass again. Maybe the Jay Peak pass if I go on that trip.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (May 31, 2016)

The usual SR gold for 4 of us. But kiddo having ACL surgery in 3 weeks - so not sure what to do about hers. Pay in installments - first one tomorrow. No one at SR pass office today to ask - thinking we'll pay for it and then cancel if skiing seems impossible. if she's doing great and can start in December/jan - don't want to pay MSRP then. No experience with ACL - but my kiddo's tough and young and in good shape - so hopeful. Although MD says skiing is last sport to reintroduce...but he probably doesn't understand lmao.


----------



## jaytrem (May 31, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I've always based my "cost per day" for my pass based on the day I buy it vs a particular ski season, especially since early pricing discounts now tend to involve well over a month of the ski season before summer.



I'm just messing with you.  I know you're way too....detailed or accurate to count them twice.  If lived in CT I would have been honored to let you fix my teeth (and that would have pretty much paid for all your skiing for the next 10 years, all because of a 5th grade basketball accident, doh).


----------



## machski (Jun 1, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> The usual SR gold for 4 of us. But kiddo having ACL surgery in 3 weeks - so not sure what to do about hers. Pay in installments - first one tomorrow. No one at SR pass office today to ask - thinking we'll pay for it and then cancel if skiing seems impossible. if she's doing great and can start in December/jan - don't want to pay MSRP then. No experience with ACL - but my kiddo's tough and young and in good shape - so hopeful. Although MD says skiing is last sport to reintroduce...but he probably doesn't understand lmao.



Talk to DB directly on your daughter's pass.  The year I broke my ankle on Valentine's Day skiing, I found out from DB after the fact they would have done something for me with my Gold Pass (likely advancing some of the coat towards the next year's pass).  Not sure if the pass office is high enough up .


----------



## HD333 (Jun 1, 2016)

We plan to use the lake house up at Winnipsaukee this season as our home base rather than rent a place for the season, kids year round sports don't make renting a place logical at this point, so we got Gunstock passes for the family, no brainer at around $1900 for 4.  Spending under 2 grand for passes and not renting will leave a bunch of $ for traveling, just need to decide if that means out west or somewhere warm, or both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 1, 2016)

Peak Pass - ranger edition.  Already 2 days on it (Snow and Wildcat) this spring.  I will also get the Gunstock Pass (if cashflow allows it!)  This way I have Snow, Atti/cat, Crotched and Gunstock.    Blackout and family days at Gunstock.  Day trips to Snow and Crotch.   And extended weekends up at Atti/cat with gilford the base!  Excited for the next season already!


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 1, 2016)

Already bought Mt Ellen Plus passes for next season.  Ski at Lincoln Peak before Mt Ellen opens and after Mt Ellen closes and and 5 additonal days at LP.


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2016)

machski said:


> Talk to DB directly on your daughter's pass.  The year I broke my ankle on Valentine's Day skiing, I found out from DB after the fact they would have done something for me with my Gold Pass (likely advancing some of the coat towards the next year's pass).  Not sure if the pass office is high enough up .



There is also Pass Insurance!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2016)

machski said:


> Talk to DB directly on your daughter's pass.  The year I broke my ankle on Valentine's Day skiing, I found out from DB after the fact they would have done something for me with my Gold Pass (likely advancing some of the coat towards the next year's pass).  Not sure if the pass office is high enough up .





dlague said:


> There is also Pass Insurance!



I wasn't able to find any information on Boyne's refund policy or if they offer pass insurance so I don't know their policy. Killington started offering pass insurance for free a couple of seasons ago.

Here's their policy: http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/passholder_faqs/credit_policy


----------



## skiMEbike (Jun 1, 2016)

Same as every year....Buying the New England Gold Pass.  Gets you access to some of the best terrain in the East with one of the longest seasons in Sugarloaf & Sunday River (No offense to the Loonatics).


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Already bought Mt Ellen Plus passes for next season.  Ski at Lincoln Peak before Mt Ellen opens and after Mt Ellen closes and and 5 additonal days at LP.



That pass was a great value for me.  Glad to see it is still offered.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2016)

With the rubber ligaments/tendons that young kids have...he should do just fine _SkiFanE_.

Boyne's SL prices will stay until October...so their Silver will be okay pending news of what's predicted for the Rockies...
Those are nice prices _theTrailboss_....


----------



## CoolMike (Jun 1, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> The usual SR gold for 4 of us. But kiddo having ACL surgery in 3 weeks - so not sure what to do about hers. Pay in installments - first one tomorrow. No one at SR pass office today to ask - thinking we'll pay for it and then cancel if skiing seems impossible. if she's doing great and can start in December/jan - don't want to pay MSRP then. No experience with ACL - but my kiddo's tough and young and in good shape - so hopeful. Although MD says skiing is last sport to reintroduce...but he probably doesn't understand lmao.



Get the kiddo a heavy duty ACL protection brace?  Or perhaps teach the kiddo to snowboard?  Young folks tend to recover pretty quick from surgery.  Us old folks would surely want to miss a year or at least most of a year.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for advice. SR pass office hasn't returned my call yet - we've put down a $50 deposit on pass, and got charged first payment today. I know others have gotten $ back from injuries over summer.  Ideally they would put a note in our record, I won't pay now but then if she's returned by January and could ski, they'd offer the same early pricing deal.  After 10 years of buying 4-5 golds/season I hope they'd be a tad bit flexible and nice lol.  But like you all say - kids rebound quick and she loves going to PT, so I know she'll try hard to recover. And when you're a family of diehards who go all in for skiing - what's $749? Lmao. Sometimes you don't question the price of addiction, just pay it.


----------



## Razor (Jun 1, 2016)

We're into the New England Bronze midweek pass with the MAX pass add on.  Looking at midweek skiing at SR and Loon and a number of trips to Killington and Stratton.  Also have scheduled a trip to Big Sky and at least one trip to Colorado.  Also one trip to Tremblant. We're retired, and this could be our last big ski year. A great pass option that we can't do this year but will look at in the future is the $99 midweek boomer pass at Sugarbush.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> I'm just messing with you.  I know you're way too....detailed or accurate to count them twice.  If lived in CT I would have been honored to let you fix my teeth (and that would have pretty much paid for all your skiing for the next 10 years, all because of a 5th grade basketball accident, doh).



Thanks Jaytrem!

I actually have a few of my Mount Snow area friend's who travel to see me, as well as purely coincidental a couple of local to me families who happen to be Mad River Glen house people (one of whom has a kid who places top 5 in the Ski The East Freeride events regularly!!) who I love to treat as I can talk skiing all visit long as my assistants, who aren't skiers, roll their eyes at our in depth conversations!! Lol!!

We need to have a beer (on me) in the Taproom, some day your up in West Dover on snow next season! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Thanks for advice. SR pass office hasn't returned my call yet - we've put down a $50 deposit on pass, and got charged first payment today. I know others have gotten $ back from injuries over summer.  Ideally they would put a note in our record, I won't pay now but then if she's returned by January and could ski, they'd offer the same early pricing deal.  After 10 years of buying 4-5 golds/season I hope they'd be a tad bit flexible and nice lol.  But like you all say - kids rebound quick and she loves going to PT, so I know she'll try hard to recover. And when you're a family of diehards who go all in for skiing - what's $749? Lmao. Sometimes you don't question the price of addiction, just pay it.



Not from my own families experience (yet at least) but from other GREAT friends family experiences injury wise, Peak Resorts at least has a "doctor's note" ='s massively pro rated injury refund, even more so if your family is a long time, multi pass holding family!

Hopefully your daughter will make a quick and 100% recovery and be ready for Halloween on snow at SR!!


----------



## machski (Jun 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I wasn't able to find any information on Boyne's refund policy or if they offer pass insurance so I don't know their policy. Killington started offering pass insurance for free a couple of seasons ago.
> 
> Here's their policy: http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/passholder_faqs/credit_policy



Yes steamboat1, Boyne's policy of they have one isn't clear.  I was unaware until having a conversation with SR's GM on another topic the summer after my injury shortened season and that was when I first heard of it.  That is why I say a conversation above the pass office for SkiFanE might be a good idea.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 2, 2016)

So folks at SR were great. I could have put $ paid off to date on my daughters pass towards rest of them. Then if she's skiing winter, pay early season rate then. Or keep paying, see how it goes, and if she's not ready, they'll give us a credit to use however we like.  I chose to keep paying - as paying around Christmas would be kinda sucky lol. Some may have had a beef about not getting cash back - but didn't bug me. I probably could have escalated and gotten some cash back, but not up for a fight and this seems very fair to me. Paying in installments is so awesome - and when we are paying for programs in Oct, - spreads out the pain. By the time it's all paid off we can afford après beers lol. Kinda funny how we feel ski pain all off-season.


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 2, 2016)

MAX again, probably won't get out west this year, but might make it to Tremblant on it. should be able to get my daily rate down to less than $30.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Kinda funny how we feel ski pain all off-season.


No pain here. Fully paid for next season over a month ago.


----------



## witch hobble (Jun 2, 2016)

NH rez Cannon pass.  Maybe something from Tenney too? We'll see.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> No pain here. Fully paid for next season over a month ago.


. Ahhhhh lucky you. 4 passes is hard to absorb in one lump for us, so I'm very grateful for the free "financing" offered.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> . Ahhhhh lucky you. 4 passes is hard to absorb in one lump for us, so I'm very grateful for the free "financing" offered.


FYI.  I bought my son a college a few years ago before he broke is leg.  Okemo gave us a credit at the end of the year since he did not ski at all.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> No pain here. Fully paid for next season over a month ago.



Same here...but then again I'm only paying for me, myself, and I...so that makes it easier than for people that need to pay for passes for a family.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 3, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> . Ahhhhh lucky you. 4 passes is hard to absorb in one lump for us, so I'm very grateful for the free "financing" offered.


Sunday River 2016/17 Gold Season PassThe Gold Pass is valid at Sunday River, Sugarloaf, and Loon Mountain.  Unlimited skiing and riding every day of the 2016-17 winter season - no restrictions and no blackout dates.  *Season Passes are non transferable and non-refundable*


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Sunday River 2016/17 Gold Season PassThe Gold Pass is valid at Sunday River, Sugarloaf, and Loon Mountain.  Unlimited skiing and riding every day of the 2016-17 winter season - no restrictions and no blackout dates.  *Season Passes are non transferable and non-refundable*


Totally reasonable. But I also think when they incentivize people to deposit by 4/30 for something not usable until October...there has to be a little wiggle room - unless that incentive means you have to accept its a gamble (?). People can get horrible illnesses and die within that timeframe (knock on wood)!  Buying in November and then trying to back out a couple weeks later seems to be slightly different scenario - especially if they even got a day or two on mountain before injury. But I'm happy with how things turned out for us.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 3, 2016)

Maybe mtns could roll you into the following yr's pass if you discovered u couldn't ski but had already paid in full?
They keep their $ and the skier at least doesn't lose a yr of skiing for nothing.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 3, 2016)

Going to take another year with Stowe under the partnership plan seven day pass. Not a bad price and worked out better than the ski club daily rates.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Maybe mtns could roll you into the following yr's pass if you discovered u couldn't ski but had already paid in full?
> They keep their $ and the skier at least doesn't lose a yr of skiing for nothing.



Good call.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Killington spells it right out. Buy your pass now & if not used before Dec. 15 you get full credit good for a few years. After Dec.15 on a declining scale. If you want your cash back they charge a small processing fee. Posted their full policy a page back. No ambiguity there & the coverage costs squat.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Maybe mtns could roll you into the following yr's pass if you discovered u couldn't ski but had already paid in full?
> They keep their $ and the skier at least doesn't lose a yr of skiing for nothing.


This was exactly what Okemo did for me but I was able to transfer credit to my daughter college since son was out of school the following year.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 4, 2016)

I bought an unlimited pass for Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY for my kids, my wife and I.  I ski with the family there at least one day each weekend that I'm off during the season.  Their cheapest prices are in the spring, the sale ended May 31st. $229 for an adult pass and $199 for a junior.

In the fall I'll buy my weekday Mountain Creek pass, that's when they have their cheapest pass prices.  I paid $249 for the last 4 years because I locked in when they had a 2012 election sale. Since I have a lot of weekdays off I ski there alone on weekdays quite a bit.  It's only 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 4, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Not from my own families experience (yet at least) but from other GREAT friends family experiences injury wise, Peak Resorts at least has a "doctor's note" ='s massively pro rated injury refund, even more so if your family is a long time, multi pass holding family!
> 
> Hopefully your daughter will make a quick and 100% recovery and be ready for Halloween on snow at SR!!



When I broke my leg at Mountain Creek in early January 2013 they gave me a full credit for my pass the next season with a note from my orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm halfway through paying off two Peak Passes as of today. Planning on getting about 30-40 days out of the pass next season.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> I'm halfway through paying off two Peak Passes as of today. Planning on getting about 30-40 days out of the pass next season.



I should mention that a critical part of my plan is to buy a large value of Peak Resorts gift cards at the Boston ski show. I'll load them right onto my pass. They save 20% on everything you buy, including next year's season pass.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I should mention that a critical part of my plan is to buy a large value of Peak Resorts gift cards at the Boston ski show. I'll load them right onto my pass. They save 20% on everything you buy, including next year's season pass.
> 
> From what I understand I already get a 20% discount on retail purchases with the Explorer Pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Today is the last day for early season pricing on a Killington season pass in case anyone was thinking of buying one.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 16, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> yeggous said:
> 
> 
> > I should mention that a critical part of my plan is to buy a large value of Peak Resorts gift cards at the Boston ski show. I'll load them right onto my pass. They save 20% on everything you buy, including next year's season pass.
> ...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/perks_benefits


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> > This is on top of any passholder discount. They sell gift cards for $100 that come loaded with $125 value. You can use them as regular gift cards or load them directly onto your pass (which I recommend -- can't lose them and don't need to carry them around). For example, that full tune at the shop regularly costs $35. Your passholder discount brings it down to $28. My weekly mug club special gives me an additional 10% off (offered about once per month) making it $25.20. With my gift card I am effectively paying $20.16 for my full stonegrind hand tune. Even without the mug club special I am paying $22.40 for that tune any day.
> ...


----------



## boston_e (Jun 17, 2016)

I went with Pico passes for the whole family.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 17, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> yeggous said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to the Albany Ski Expo this fall instead of Boston, they are roughly equal distance from where I live, but Albany is easier to get to. I have never been to the Albany show, but Mount Snow will be there. From what I understand, there are more giveaways at the Albany show.
> ...


----------



## 180 (Jun 20, 2016)

2 Killington Blackout passes


----------



## Los (Jun 20, 2016)

White Mountain Superpasses and whaleback... If I had the financial wherewithal I would have also purchased 299 ragged mountain season passes and/or the peak pass...


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 20, 2016)

I was considering getting the $129 Otis/Butternut pass, but my son was not interested.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 20, 2016)

180 said:


> 2 Killington Blackout passes



Does that come with all you can drink passes at the Pickle Barrel?


----------



## 180 (Jun 21, 2016)

HD333 said:


> Dues that cone with all you can drink passes at the Pickle Barrel?



i wish


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 21, 2016)

180 said:


> 2 Killington Blackout passes



no hunter?!?


----------



## sull1102 (Jun 21, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I am going to the Albany Ski Expo this fall instead of Boston, they are roughly equal distance from where I live, but Albany is easier to get to. I have never been to the Albany show, but Mount Snow will be there. From what I understand, there are more giveaways at the Albany show.



Don't, Albany is nothing compared to Boston, not worth driving 45 minutes to like I did this year.


----------



## 56fish (Jun 21, 2016)

JP midweek...7 miles from the house, 8 miles from my rental shop!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 1, 2016)

16/17 Boyne Silver Pass....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2016)

Bump.  Happy to say that my pass price remained the same as last year.  I will be doing Alta/Bird.  Same for my daughter.  Wife is doing at least Alta but maybe Alta/Bird.  

Some early price deadlines have passed.  What have you done?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 3, 2016)

Sticking with the Epic Local and Rocky Mountain Super Pass+ I've used the last few years


----------



## dlague (Aug 3, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sticking with the Epic Local and Rocky Mountain Super Pass+ I've used the last few years



You use both?  We got the Epic Local and thought that would be enough plus a couple LL 4 packs.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 4, 2016)

dlague said:


> You use both?  We got the Epic Local and thought that would be enough plus a couple LL 4 packs.



Costs a little over $1,000 for both. No dependents so that price isn't multiplied by X which helps.

I like Breck and A-Basin (don't care about the other vail resorts), copper usually isn't crowded, and winter park has awesome bumps.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2016)

Going back to school in nh for a few years so im definitely in the market for a pass...not sure which on. Fall semester is going to be too light for a college pass as ill have an Anatomy class that will crush me. 

Maybe a nh in state veteran pass? Boyne has gotten a little pricy for my current budget unfortunately

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2016)

No kidding? Good for you. What will you be studying?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2016)

And selfishly I hope you go with the Peaks pass so I see you on the hill at Wildcat


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2016)

Nursing actually


Peak pass is awfully tempting tbh. Im apprehensive only because i feel that wildcat-attitash-crotched are going to be a complete shitshow at those prices and maybe tough times will make for poor operations. Do you think that will happen?

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 4, 2016)

Definitely a Berkie pass. For $349 and a 2 hour drive the K/Pico college pass at $349 is tempting.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Nursing actually
> 
> 
> Peak pass is awfully tempting tbh. Im apprehensive only because i feel that wildcat-attitash-crotched are going to be a complete shitshow at those prices and maybe tough times will make for poor operations. Do you think that will happen?
> ...



No. I think the increase in traffic will be minimal. Even if skier visits went up 50% at Wildcat, it would still be uncrowded. I just don't see it happening though because of location.  Crotched will have some increased traffic too, but the longest I've ever waited for the Rocket on A Saturday is ten minutes and that was maybe only a handful of chair rides. I'm guessing the bulk of the increase will be felt at Hunter and Snow.

We should get together for a beer before you get started with school. I've got some Anatomy books and study materials that are only a few years old from when I was in school that you might find helpful.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2016)

Poor operations / reduced snowmaking is certainly something to give pause though, you're right. The other side of that coin though is they are like attracting new customers from other areas and will want to make a good impression. People won't sign up for a second season if cheap also means it sucks.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2016)

700 bucks is pretty sweet deal ive gotta admit. Ill give it some thought for sure. I like the fact that its an easy straight shot from lee. Yes on the beer for sure. 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Aug 4, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Going back to school in nh for a few years so im definitely in the market for a pass.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Holy shit.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2016)

Trust me...it just hurts. My days of ski bumming in the west are far from over though. Im ready for a different approach. Im ready to step away from being a chef as well...although its gonna get me through school


Edit the last two winter i was back east were 10-11 and 06-07. Both were pretty awesome so maybe I'm good luck!
Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Nursing actually
> 
> 
> Peak pass is awfully tempting tbh. Im apprehensive only because i feel that wildcat-attitash-crotched are going to be a complete shitshow at those prices and maybe tough times will make for poor operations. Do you think that will happen?
> ...



So now that you have announced your intentions it will be a GREAT season out here.


----------



## Tin (Aug 4, 2016)

If you're back in school college passes for the win.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 4, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Fall semester is going to be too light for a college pass as ill have an Anatomy class that will crush me.


I took two semesters of anatomy & physiology when in college. I didn't have to since I was going for a business degree. Could've taken something much easier to meet my science requirement. I had a hard time spelling, pronouncing & memorizing half the things I was studying. Wound up with a B both semesters as I recall. Good luck to you in your future endeavors.

Bought another K midweek pass as I said earlier in this thread.


----------



## Tin (Aug 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I took two semesters of anatomy & physiology when in college. I didn't have to since I was going for a business degree. Could've taken something much easier to meet my science requirement. I had a hard time spelling, pronouncing & memorizing half the things I was studying. Wound up with a B both semesters as I recall. Good luck to you in your future endeavors.



I hope I can be like you one day. It truly is an art the way you can make a post to show how amazing you are yet fit it into the thread and discussion.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Edd (Aug 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> I hope I can be like you one day. It truly is an art the way you can make a post to show how amazing you are yet fit it into the thread and discussion.



So many Trump jokes to toss out. My feeble brain is bursting. Sad!


----------



## mbedle (Aug 4, 2016)

Really hoping that I can get the Stowe partnership pass again this year. Won't know until Fall.


----------



## dlague (Aug 4, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Maybe a nh in state veteran pass?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Cannon has a great deal in that case!  Was $273 - $289 now. No blackouts!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> If you're back in school college passes for the win.



Boyne is $359....9+ credits/sem.  ID + letter from someone..


----------



## Jully (Aug 4, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Boyne is $359....9+ credits/sem.  ID + letter from someone..



Graduate degrees don't count though if I recall correctly. Not sure if you're in a graduate setting for nursing or trying to get undergrad prerequisites for such programs.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 4, 2016)

K $349 college pass


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2016)

Im only taking AP and one other class this semester. Alot of my credits from previous transfer so im starting sorta slow and just knocking out prereqs so i can hopefully get in the actual program next fall. The downside is most places wont consider that full time.

Definitely leaning to the cannon in state vet pass and maybe support some of the whalebacks and magics in between.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2016)

I did the exact same thing when I went back. I want to say Gunstock gave me a college rate on only six credits when I went back. I definitely wasn't FT. Not that I recommend it compared to the other inexpensive options you have as a Vet.  Cannon has always tempted me and I do go each year a couple times. It's the three mountain option with Peaks that seals the deal for me. Especially with the North/South options. Two seasons ago, most of the big storms in NH ran south, so Crotched delivered more often than Wildcat.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 5, 2016)

Nights at crotched is a big sell. 

Gunstock is sooo close to me but i would get bored pretty quick. Ive actually thought about hustling up some part time work there as my work gets real slow dec-mar. Then again if i can save enough real slow is good i suppose

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Aug 5, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Im only taking AP and one other class this semester. Alot of my credits from previous transfer so im starting sorta slow and just knocking out prereqs so i can hopefully get in the actual program next fall. The downside is most places wont consider that full time.
> 
> Definitely leaning to the cannon in state vet pass and maybe support some of the whalebacks and magics in between.


----------



## dlague (Aug 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I did the exact same thing when I went back. I want to say Gunstock gave me a college rate on only six credits when I went back. I definitely wasn't FT. Not that I recommend it compared to the other inexpensive options you have as a Vet.  Cannon has always tempted me and I do go each year a couple times. It's the three mountain option with Peaks that seals the deal for me. Especially with the North/South options. Two seasons ago, most of the big storms in NH ran south, so Crotched delivered more often than Wildcat.





snoseek said:


> Nights at crotched is a big sell.
> 
> Gunstock is sooo close to me but i would get bored pretty quick. Ive actually thought about hustling up some part time work there as my work gets real slow dec-mar. Then again if i can save enough real slow is good i suppose
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Well you always have Tuesday nights at Gunstock which is 2 for 1.  We had passes to Cannon and  went to GS a few times at night.  We also mixed it up with VT Ski 3 and The Ride and Ski card.


----------



## jimk (Aug 5, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sticking with the Epic Local and Rocky Mountain Super Pass+ I've used the last few years


_I am toying with the idea of driving from VA to Whistler for a three week March trip and if I do I'll ski CO for a couple days coming and going._


snoseek said:


> Going back to school in nh for a few years so im definitely in the market for a pass...not sure which on. Fall semester is going to be too light for a college pass as ill have an Anatomy class that will crush me.
> 
> Maybe a nh in state veteran pass? Boyne has gotten a little pricy for my current budget unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



_Good luck in NH.  Will miss your reports from the west._


thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  Happy to say that my pass price remained the same as last year.  I will be doing Alta/Bird.  Same for my daughter.  Wife is doing at least Alta but maybe Alta/Bird.
> 
> Some early price deadlines have passed.  What have you done?


Think I may do same as last year (Bird ten-pack and EpicPass).  My son is talking about part time instructing at Snowbird this year, but I don't think first year part timer will get him any perks he could pass on to me??


----------



## yeggous (Aug 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> No. I think the increase in traffic will be minimal. Even if skier visits went up 50% at Wildcat, it would still be uncrowded. I just don't see it happening though because of location.  Crotched will have some increased traffic too, but the longest I've ever waited for the Rocket on A Saturday is ten minutes and that was maybe only a handful of chair rides. I'm guessing the bulk of the increase will be felt at Hunter and Snow.
> 
> We should get together for a beer before you get started with school. I've got some Anatomy books and study materials that are only a few years old from when I was in school that you might find helpful.



+1

Crotched and Wildcat can handle a lot more volume. The new pass is a price increase at Crotched, and essentially unchanged at AttiCat. I don't expect much to change.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Aug 5, 2016)

yeggous said:


> +1
> 
> Crotched and Wildcat can handle a lot more volume. The new pass is a price increase at Crotched, and essentially unchanged at AttiCat. I don't expect much to change.
> 
> ...



Plus NH also got the new cheap Ragged pass. I wonder if that will do anything to the volume at Peak resorts in NH.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 5, 2016)

Jully said:


> Plus NH also got the new cheap Ragged pass. I wonder if that will do anything to the volume at Peak resorts in NH.



I was about ready to pull the trigger on the Peaks Ranger pass to make CM my home hill for next yr and then Ragged dropped that and my wife and I each got passes there.   I do wonder how busy it may be this season up in Danbury as a result.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 6, 2016)

Alta/Snowbird pass purchased. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

